# AUSTRALIA | Railways



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

I didn't realise we had so many different types of trains here!


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 22, 2006)

**** me dead. Wasn't I clear enough? Stop direct linking my photos from RailPictures. Instead, provide a link like this.

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=295938


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok, it were the last, ok.


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 22, 2006)

Now, you can fucking go and delete all of my photos from this thread. If you can't tell from this message that I am insanely pissed off you have downloaded my photos to a third party server, then you should probably seek medical advice.

I know many of the other photographers who have had their photos stolen by you and will be personally passing on a link to this thread.

To save face, I think you should contact a moderator or the administrator of these forums and have the thread removed before one of the photographers takes the next step.

The concept of intellectual property and associated laws are not difficult to understand. Please familiarise yourself with them before doing something like this again.


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

If you don't want somebody to use your photos - keep it away from the web, and masturbate on it in you bathroom for example.

You look like a man, who's fucking his wife near a widely opened window and says that people interfere in his private life.
























All that pictures can use anybody since you've hosted it once. And believe me, people will "stole" it again and again. So if you want to make money on it without giving a chanse to other people to see it, sell it confidentialy, use e-mail o PHOTOPAPER. It's WEB.



> Please familiarise yourself with them before doing something like this again.


Sorry, not everybody is quite skilled like you in doing something that will make people "break the law" even whithout their will. But if you can't tell from my previous message that it was the last time, whatever medical advice is powerless in this case.


----------



## L2 (Aug 19, 2008)

^^ What's your problem? I'd be doing what Michael has said if I were you.. you were clearly in the wrong, don't try and make a pathetic defense. You obviously can't be too smart if you continued doing it after sending me private messages saying you'd stop! hno:

Like Michael, I also want my images removed from this thread.


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

L2 said:


> ^^ What's your problem? I'd be doing what Michael has said if I were you..


I've got no problems, I just don't like such a rudeness and stupidness!



L2 said:


> if you continued doing it after sending me private messages saying you'd stop!


I told you, that I'm going to stop, and I stopped.



L2 said:


> Like Michael, I also want my images removed from this thread.


Read my lips: NO TROUBLE ABSOLUTELY, DUDE. All that I want - that you were polite, and send me a postcount links to all the posts in this thread which contains your pictures (like this: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=42993062&postcount=482) and links to the originally pics in your gallary (although up to you). And I'll change in to the links like this:

http://railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=296487

To you and to MichaelJ.


----------



## L2 (Aug 19, 2008)

> I told you, that I'm going to stop, and I stopped.


You still kept on doing it _after_ you told me that...


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm quoting miself:

"...Ill post only the rest, Ive got links already..."

links, you know, in the txt-file  the rest.


----------



## stingstingsting (Jun 5, 2010)

You Queenslanders sure have got it right. Great plan. Oh NSW... sigh.


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

stingstingsting said:


> You Queenslanders sure have got it right. Great plan. Oh NSW... sigh.


Great plan, will it be implemented? Dubious.
Though I hope it is, seriously, I'd love a train to Maroochy.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

-- 1962:





"...also gives lessons in mothercraft. ..." ​


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

Digiguide said:


> DOCUMENTARY: Chris Tarrant: Extreme Railways
> On: Channel 5
> Date: Wednesday 12th December 2012 (Already shown)
> Time: 21:00 to 22:00 (1 hour long)
> ...








Possibly geo-blocked, but it is available to 'obtain' via torrent software.
Episode 1 was about travelling in DR Congo, with Episode 3 to be shown next Wednesday here in the UK/Ireland about rail travel in India.


----------



## bagus70 (Dec 8, 2011)

I wonder how much is the fare for Ghan train for trip between Darwin to Adelaide?


----------



## Bart_LCY (Feb 10, 2006)

^^ Use internet. It's all there. And don't forget to convert the Australian dollar to whatever appropriate

http://www.greatsouthernrail.com.au/site/the_ghan.jsp


----------



## Vaud (Sep 16, 2011)

I remember the price was quite competitive, specially if you want to move your car from one side to the other of the continent.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Ey guys

I have a theoretical/hypothetical question to those who are familiar with the rail transport network in Australia.

Let's say I were to come to Australia to attend this:










My concern is with the routes involving Adelaide, Brisbane and Sydney.

Given the current network map, it seems that rail transport for those areas is possible










Question is:
How's the travel time for those areas using rail transportation?

NOTE: I cannot miss any single event so yeah getting there is obviously an extremely high priority for me.

Thanks =)


----------



## jonasry (Feb 6, 2011)

None, unfortunately!

You would have time for the Peth-Adelaide leg but there's no train departuring on those dates. For Brisbane to Sydney is is possible to travel in one day, depature 07:30 AM from Brisbane arriving 9:06 PM in Sydney but I guess that's to late for you.


----------



## Youngplanner (Apr 2, 2009)

As jonasry said, you have no chance (on any of the legs unfortunately). Trains in Australia are infrequent and slow. There is no way you could possibly get from Melbourne to Perth in one day, The Perth to Adelaide section the train runs once a week so it won't be running. Getting from Adelaide to Brisbane in 2 days by rail is impossible and for the final gig in Sydney the train would get in too late from Brisbane.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Ah I see I see.

So the only rail transport components that are feasible are the Brisbane Airport Line (Airport<->Fortitude Valley<->Central) as well as in Sydney (to and from Airport to Town Hall Station......which is the closest to Hilton Hotel).

Btw, question:
Is the Airport Line a direct line from Airport Station all the way to Town Hall station........or do I have to transfer to another line in Central before heading to Town Hall?


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

You won't have to change trains. The airport line does a loop around the CBD, finishing at Town Hall station (fun fact: it's Australia's busiest station)










And yeah, no one uses trains to get around apart from V/Line trains covering Victoria, and a few lines in NSW. The rest are mostly for tourists. No one would use them to get around the country when flying is significantly cheaper and a hell of a lot quicker.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Ah I see I see.

Btw, last question (hopefully):
Some locals say the safety and security of rail transport in Brisbane is well......not safe (especially from midnight up until the sun starts to come up).

I've seen the video footage........however most of the crimes occur in more dangerous places (like Logan or Ipswich). 

If it's just Airport, Fortitude Valley and Central, then I guess I should be safe (?)


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

^^ From memory, the airport train in Brisbane is pretty crappy. It was built by a private company for the cheapest option possible, and therefore stops running at about 20:00hrs. 

I wouldn't bother with it if I were you. Take a taxi instead.

And trains are generally fine all over the country. This isn't the USA. You might see some drunk people but they're only on the train so they don't have to drive. You'll be safe, don't worry.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Blackraven said:


> Ey guys
> 
> I have a theoretical/hypothetical question to those who are familiar with the rail transport network in Australia.
> 
> ...


Unless you had some really special reason to do so, you wouldn't go Melbourne- Perth- Adelaide-Brisbane-Sydney.

Going Perth- Adelaide- Melbourne- Sydney- Brisbane - irregardless of whether you did it by train, plane or car-or even ran the distance, would save you heaps of time for yourself, and save the planet heaps of wasted energy.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Sounds pretty sensible to me: 15 minute frequency services in the suburbs; 30 minute frequency services in the outer suburbs, and (unspecified) frequency services to the Gold & Sunshine Coasts ... but then the Government changed ...


----------



## SurfRail (Oct 16, 2012)

city_thing said:


> ^^ From memory, the airport train in Brisbane is pretty crappy. It was built by a private company for the cheapest option possible, and therefore stops running at about 20:00hrs.


It runs until after 10pm now, and is every 15 minutes during the peaks.

(And carries more people than Skybus does incidentally, and for cheaper fares.)


----------



## Autostädter (Nov 29, 2009)

The Australian Transport Minister raised concerns regarding the construction of a high speed rail link on the East Coast, which is the subject of a current government study. He called the project costly and environmentally disruptive. 

http://www.smh.com.au/national/albanese-concerned-about-highspeed-rail-20130304-2fhaw.html


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Autostädter said:


> The Australian Transport Minister raised concerns regarding the construction of a high speed rail link on the East Coast, which is the subject of a current government study. He called the project costly and environmentally disruptive.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/national/albanese-concerned-about-highspeed-rail-20130304-2fhaw.html


He actually said he was supportive of the project, but wanted to point out the costs involved: which is probably what he should have done. Remember, only 23 million people on this continent: most of whom appreciate cheap if not free health-care, and want better transport- public or private, but expect tax cuts every election, and think the massive mining ventures in the country shouldn't have to pay tax on what they take out ...


----------



## Youngplanner (Apr 2, 2009)

Australian's want Scandinavian style welfare at American tax rates. Although it seems we have a happy median; I don't think our tax rates are too bad, but our public services and welfare system isn't too bad either.


----------



## dan72 (Apr 26, 2012)

Another way would be buy foreign made emu's they are alot cheaper made in other countries per set. Australian city's seem to pay way more than in europe and asia for the same characteristics.


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, someone has to pay for shipping them around half the globe. And a manufacturer with the advantage of having a plant in Australia certainly will add a price premium for the fact that it doesn't have to do so.


----------



## SurfRail (Oct 16, 2012)

The experience with Melbourne's newest trains and the Gold Coast's trams doesn't indicate that it is necessarily cheaper to import rollingstock.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

How often do Australians refrain from wishing goodbye to each other?






:wave:


----------



## dan72 (Apr 26, 2012)

I was comparing the price paid in europe for emus compared to australia. There was a large difference for basically the same product. Not sure if the manufacturers are adding a premium to ship them to austrlia or like most things they know they can get away with it?


----------



## Neb81 (Jun 14, 2010)

dan72 said:


> I was comparing the price paid in europe for emus compared to australia. There was a large difference for basically the same product. Not sure if the manufacturers are adding a premium to ship them to austrlia or like most things they know they can get away with it?


The biggest factor is probably the relatively small orders Australian operators make. Even for basically the same model, localisations have to be made to each batch, as well as compliance/compatibility testing etc. If you are doing this for a batch of 20 units you are obviously looking at a much higher per unit cost than if you are ordering 200.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

trainrover said:


> How often do Australians refrain from wishing goodbye to each other?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too much editting to be remotely credible.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Hmm, I suppose you must've watched a video descriptive format of the recording ..


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From railway-technology.com:



> http://www.railway-technology.com/n...onstruction-contract-awarded-to-ducon-4214668
> 
> *Epsom railway station construction contract awarded to Ducon*
> 15 April 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...backs-carmichael-heavy-haul-coal-railway.html
> 
> *Queensland backs Carmichael heavy haul coal railway*
> 15 May 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...-tinto-ready-to-test-automated-operation.html
> 
> *Rio Tinto ready to test automated operation*
> 22 May 2014
> ...


----------



## ramakrishna1984 (Jun 21, 2013)

Australia's New South Wales (NSW) Government is investing in a *hybrid, light rail route in Newcastle*, which will include the rail corridor and Hunter Street.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

ramakrishna1984 said:


> Australia's New South Wales (NSW) Government is investing in a *hybrid, light rail route in Newcastle*, which will include the rail corridor and Hunter Street.


Light rail is public transport, for Australian public transport, see here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1084777


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...d-to-privatise-mout-isa-line.html?channel=542
> 
> *Queensland to privatise Townsville - Mount Isa line*
> Wednesday, June 04, 2014
> ...


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

This is the Kuranda Scenic Railway in Cairns. Also included is the Skyrail Ranforest Cableway.


----------



## dan72 (Apr 26, 2012)

Queensland is only selling all its assets because the government cant manage the budget.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ew/two-interested-in-cowra-lines-revival.html
> 
> *Two interested in Cowra Lines revival*
> 14 Aug 2014
> ...


----------



## darthcaligula666 (Oct 6, 2014)

hi guys! 

i have been meaning to post this in here for a little while now, and after a slightly embarrassing mix up between the name of this country and that of a small european nation, i am please to say i finally have the right thread in the forum to share with you my ever so tragic little blog filled with lots of photos of railways stations on the queensland rail network, and a few stories about the journeys themselves. its not going to be the best english you would have ever come across, but hopefully you can put that aside and get a few laughs at my expense while you enjoy seeing some of the stations on the brisbane network.

hope you enjoy it as much as the austrians did! 

http://darthcaligula.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ity-train-supplier-shortlist.html?channel=542
> 
> *NSW announces inter-city train supplier shortlist*
> Monday, October 13, 2014
> ...


----------



## koresh (Sep 3, 2007)

*VLine Train at Southern Cross Station*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tK3-6GT4JAY


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

*New South Wales | Rail services to the west back on track*

The state’s main west rail line will be back to full capacity from Saturday after crews worked more than 150,000 man hours to rebuild the track infrastructure from extensive damage caused by bushfires and flooding.

Minister for Regional Transport and Roads Paul Toole said restoration of the line through the Blue Mountains would allow Intercity electric services to Lithgow to resume and ensure the freight industry kept goods moving.

“More than 200 employees worked to replace more than 50 kilometres of fibre optic cables and 37km of high voltage power lines damaged in the fires.

“Seventy-five power poles, a signal control hut, a substation and thousands of small pieces of safe working systems were also destroyed in the fire. The high-voltage power supply had to be rebuilt, and more than 540 dead or severely burned trees have been removed.

_Transport for NSW_

Also this years first light snowfall occurred just as the repair works have been completed since fires and floods destroyed this part of the line a few months ago. Photos from Mt Victoria Station.


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Four days after the blaze by Nathan Murphy, on Flickr

First Daylight Set? by Nathan Murphy, on Flickr

VL61 at Wandong with 8335 by James Brook, on Flickr

Red Endeavour by Nathan Murphy, on Flickr

TRANSWA PROSPECTOR AT FORRESTFIELD WESTERN AUSTRALIA by Robert Astley, on Flickr










Long Road Ahead by Peter Reading, on Flickr

2009-10-31_1204-25b V64 at Bombo by David Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Upgrade works on the Blue Mountains Line in preparation for the new D Set NIF trains - mostly widening of tunnels and platform modifications.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Geelong Fast Rail*






The Australian and Victorian governments have announced the first stage of Geelong Fast Rail, which will deliver faster services with a travel time of around 50 minutes between Geelong and Melbourne.

The Werribee corridor has been selected as the route to deliver faster services for Geelong, with new dedicated track between Werribee and Laverton for Geelong trains, cutting average travel times for passengers by up to 15 minutes.

*Stage 1: Werribee to Newport*
Delivering faster services between Geelong and Melbourne’s CBD with a travel time of around 50 minutes enabled through a major investment to the Werribee corridor.

*Scope*

New track dedicated to regional services (between Werribee and Laverton).
Upgrades to bridges over main roads.
Station upgrades at Werribee and Laverton
New bridges and culverts over creeks and rivers.
Signalling and train control system upgrades.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

How are the plans to regauge broad gauge lines to standard gauge going?


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

&quot;Spirit of Progress&quot; passenger train-Australia. by Robert Sweeney, en Flickr
1937spirit of progress


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Coccodrillo said:


> How are the plans to regauge broad gauge lines to standard gauge going?


I presume you're referring to broad gauge lines in Victoria? There aren't any plans to convert any more lines to standard gauge. All lines that run between Victoria and other states are already standard gauge.


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

The new New South Wales D Set Intercity train being tested at Warnervale.


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Victoria's new batch of slightly upgraded VLocity trains. Minor seat and interior amenity upgrades and also a few minor exterior design upgrades. A standard gauge version that will run to the NSW border will be introduced to the Albury line soon as well (will also feature an onboard catering car for the longer journey).


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Upgrade to frequencies for the Ballarat to Melbourne line.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Key Australian coal rail line to Newcastle fully reopens following floods *
Reuters _Excerpt_ 

MELBOURNE, March 26 (Reuters) - Australian Rail Track Corp (ARTC) said on Friday it has fully reopened the Hunter Valley coal rail line to Newcastle, the world's biggest coal export port, after flood waters receded in New South Wales.

The line was shut for nearly a week amid the worst rainfall in more than 50 years, and partly reopened on Wednesday. The disruption drove coal prices to more than two-year highs above $100 a tonne.

"As part of the full return to service, coal services that were running in a limited capacity have returned to standard operations and passenger trains have resumed operations on the network," ARTC, operator of the Hunter Valley Network, said in a statement.

A section of the network between Narrabri North and Moree remains closed due to continued flooding, ARTC said.

The Hunter Valley rail network serves mines run by BHP Group , Glencore Plc, New Hope Corp, Whitehaven Coal and Yancoal Australia, among others.

More : https://www.reuters.com/article/instant-article/idCNL1N2LN3V2


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Another video of the New South Wales D set trains in testing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Some photos taken around NSW in the past few weeks.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

I was not aware of this large cargo rail project called Inland Rail






Their official channel has several animated visualizations of the route.






.






The good: double-stack clearance
The bad: no electrification :bash:


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

A map of that project below:


----------



## Neb81 (Jun 14, 2010)

Suburbanist said:


> I was not aware of this large cargo rail project called Inland Rail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a huge project, but I think it hasn't really been in the public consciousness as pretty much all of it is in regional areas with sparse population, and being a freight project it doesn't really directly impact on people the way things like the NSW Mariyung new train (or debacle, take your pick!) has.

Though it's a big project, it's also something of a cop-out in my view, as it's avoiding dealing with two freight issues that if resolved would great benefit both passenger and freight rail, but would be more difficult.

Firstly, more work on separating freight and passenger movements in and around sydney, particularly on the Southern Highlands Line (the Sydney-Melbourne corridor from Campbelltown to Moss Vale) and Central Coast Line stretch from Hornsby through to at least Berowra and ideally right through to Hamilton. Particularly on the latter stretch, there's a real problem with freight/passenger conflicts and also slow local and express intercity services on the inner stretch out to Berowra (much of which is twin track). Disentagling this would be a win for absolutely everyone, but unlike much of the other Sydney lines, the permanent way within the Sydney trains area has significant stretches of twin track and pretty difficult geography that would make upgrading expensive (but desperately needed).

Secondly, the line beyong Hamilton all the way to Brisbane is an absolute goat track of awful. To say it's a bit slow and twisty is an understatement.Passenger trains from Sydney to Brisbane are scheduled at around 14 hours, is 750km as the crow flies. By road it's 900km. By rail it's almost 1000km. A huge proportion of the total track length consists of curves, and there's a _lot_ of seriously tight curves less than 300m radius, and few passing loops. There's even a spiral, right there on a busy mainline. Unlike a lot of regional lines away from the capitals, it also has a fair bit of long-distance passenger traffic. However, as it passes through a lot of fairly rough terrain, again, upgrading it would cost a lot compared to the inland route which is relatively flat and sparsely populated. 

So yes I think it's a interesting and promising project, but it's sad they passed up on the chance to improve the coastal "goat track", which potentially has additional benefits beyond superfreighters.


----------

